# Updated Pics



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Hello All,

It's been a little while, but I just wanted to drop in and say Hello. Here are some recent pictures of Joey, Paco and Baby (Bartholomew).

Baby had an infection on his arm that he wouldn't leave alone, so he was wearing the cone of shame for a while, lol. He is better now and it's fully healed--but I still thought the picture was cute.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Joey
 

Paco
 

Baby


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

great pictures. Glad that Baby's wound healed up well.


----------



## Ari1405 (Apr 18, 2017)

Those are 3 beautiful doggies 
I'm glad baby is better now.


----------



## enginesrus (Jan 21, 2018)

Really? Have to join to some hosting outfit to see the pics?


----------



## kstewart61 (Dec 10, 2019)

New puppy Aby









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## petstar (Nov 27, 2017)

kstewart61 said:


> New puppy Aby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So cutie cute cute!:daisy:


----------

